

Ask HN: new consulting company culture: DOs and DON'Ts? - petervandijck

I&#x27;m in the early stages of starting a company. 5-10-ish people this year. We do consulting and build products.<p>I am very focused on people, culture and quality. What are the things you have learnt running your consulting&#x2F;product company? DOs&#x2F;DON&#x27;Ts<p>(My background: product guy)<p>Thanks HN!
======
pcharles
DO: focus on your customers

